# Cleared for landing...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Gotcha you little @#%!

Though this shot is far from technically correct, it's the best I've been able to manage so far on this very challenging subject. Note the band on the leg.


----------



## WBHB (May 26, 2004)

Rusty,

Is this a new photo, or something from the archives? I thought it was a couple of weeks early for these guys to be showing up. Nice photo. Should we get the feeders out?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I'm blown away ... and it ain't the flapping wings.  Very cool, Rusty.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

It may not be technically correct for you but for a novice like me that is incredible. I love looking at your pics.


Jim


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

get the feeders out!! great pic, and it has a band on his leg..thats cool..#189 we have your bird.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome picture! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

That is truly awesome! A band and all. So which lens did you use to take that? It must have been pretty fast.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, what Lonestar Light said!
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

WBHB said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Is this a new photo, or something from the archives? I thought it was a couple of weeks early for these guys to be showing up. Nice photo. Should we get the feeders out?


This was shot in CO last week. I should have clarified. According to this guy you should always have you feeders out.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/nb/cyfair/news/4055125.html



Lonestar Light said:


> That is truly awesome! A band and all. So which lens did you use to take that? It must have been pretty fast.


Let's see here. It was shot with the 50-500 at 333mm f/6.7 1/750 ISO100. The wings are slowed down by the flash. I was roughly 15ft away. These things will drive you nuts. Hide and seek, buzz the photographer and lighting on the lens to name a few.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Rusty, looks like that new lens is working out well for you.
Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

So are you officially back? Nice shot --1/750 stopped it pretty well.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

What a spectacular shot!! Technically correct or not I think it's great.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Great pic Rusty, I have 3 feeders in my yard and one of them is at the kitchen window and it is hard to catch a photo like that. You are amazing.



WBHB said:


> I thought it was a couple of weeks early for these guys to be showing up. Nice photo. Should we get the feeders out?


WBHB, I leave my feeders out year round and have hummers from early spring to the first cold snap.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Bigma*

Great shot Rusty! I've heard good things about the Bigma lens. Can you do a focus trap with your camera and lens? Check dpreview webpage and search for "focus trap". It is a pretty cool trick.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Rusty,

given the equipment and setup you had, would it have been possible to capture the whole bird in focus and how would you have accomplished it (given you had a willing subject!! LOL)?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*High Speed Wings:*



RustyBrown said:


> Though this shot is far from technically correct, it's the best I've been able to manage so far on this very challenging subject.


 Correct or not that is one great shot!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Follow-up*



MT Stringer said:


> Rusty, looks like that new lens is working out well for you.
> Mike


Mike,

Bigma and I will be friends for a long time. You still cannot get them for a Minolta mount at any price. I was VERY lucky.



Charles Helm said:


> So are you officially back? Nice shot --1/750 stopped it pretty well.


Charles,

We actually got back Saturday night. I haven't been posting many because work...well you understand. My biggest issue was cutting off the left side of the wing. These things are so fast you don't have alot of control, it's just that it was so close...



Shed Hunter said:


> Great shot Rusty! I've heard good things about the Bigma lens. Can you do a focus trap with your camera and lens? Check dpreview webpage and search for "focus trap". It is a pretty cool trick.


Shed that a good point and yes by camera is capable. I'm not crazy about the set and forget mentality though. It's kinda like using a gill net. I just prefer to actively "hunt" - just a personal preference.



galbayfisher said:


> Rusty,
> 
> given the equipment and setup you had, would it have been possible to capture the whole bird in focus and how would you have accomplished it (given you had a willing subject!! LOL)?


Yes, and I did (when they were standing still!). This is a tough question because it's a goal I didn't accomplish. If I had the opportunity here to experiment I would choose a sunny day (which we didn't have), use ISOs of 400 or greater, stop down to f11 (I had a busy background so I was close to wide open) and hope for the best.

Thanks for the compliments everyone. It's always nice to come back and share.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Charles,
> 
> We actually got back Saturday night. I haven't been posting many because work...well you understand...


 There's that four-letter word...:hairout:

I'm looking forward to more pictures when you have some time.


----------



## james_1960 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone interested in a little hummer trivia?


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

james_1960 said:


> Anyone interested in a little hummer trivia?


LOL, shoot.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

About as good as they come !!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Saw a decent hummingbird shot on another board tonight.


----------

